# Dewy Ok ADBA show ,And Nationals!



## Rudy4747

Hey all, my ADBA club will be hosting a show in April in Dewy Ok. Starts with a weight pull friday night that way we can get in three pulls. We will also be have four conformation shows. Judges list reads in order; Michael Looney a (new judge but a man the grew up with bulldog), Elaine Dodge, then Pat Bristow, And Beth Hart.

We have also just been informed that our show site will be hosting this years ADBSI nationals so any one thinking bout coming to nats should go ahead and make this trip in the spring too  best way to know where your dog needs to be for nationals...


----------



## MSK

Well looks like my Missouri trip may be shot to heck so might try and swing this one.


----------



## Rudy4747

Haha That sound fine with me. We put on a pretty smooth show and our club so has been doing so for thirty years. We had nats in 2010. Hope you can make it should be fun. free camping on the site if that helps and we have showers (not the best but...) if that helps with any expenses.


----------



## MSK

No camping for me LOL! I don't dig camping alone as a female. Expenses not an issue its babysitting for the 2 year old LOL. I can't handle dogs and watch him at the same time. Plus its really only 4 hours round trip more on me not much really.


----------



## MSK

Not to mention I probably won't have Louie's UKC paperwork back to rush it through ADBA before the show. I have Akiliya but, shes not quite in shape for a show. So yea think I was jumping the gun on Missouri anyways.


----------



## Rudy4747

Shoot we bring our babysitter lol. But she gets to show a dog too...


----------



## American_Pit13

When is Nationals?


----------



## Rudy4747

Sep 28 and 29!


----------



## MSK

Well I just relooked at my schedule lol. Athens, TN UKC show is same weekend as this depending on Akiliya and if shes show ready I may just take Louie to the UKC show since its a large one may CH him out in one weekend if he does well.


----------



## Firehazard

I am a bulldogger  graduated right off #1 Bulldogger Rd....  Best of Luck you all, I so would like to go, Im going to have to find a good source of transportation for cross country driving..................... Looks like SO much Fun!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Oh how exciting! I would love to be able to say for sure that I'll be there for Nats but no guarantees this early on. I've never been to Ok and there's several of our members here that reside there that I would love to meet. Will have to wait and see how the year goes. Gotta get Ices ready no matter what, but I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## redog

It's a little early to say for sure but ill be in claremore the middle of the month. Im not sure how my timing will be but I'll try to schedule it accordingly.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

We MAY be down at nc this weekend, darn it. A nother guy I talk to is going here.
I told the wife --WE R GOING TO NATS this year. I was close to going last year, but just couldnt make it happen. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Rudy4747

That dang nc shiw keeps snaking our weekend lol good luck ober their mccoy. Stan no place to have a shiw like on bulldogger road. Hope y'all can make it.Dave that's not far at all bud love to see ya drop by.


----------



## bahamutt99

I probably won't come down for the April show because I'm saving money to go to a show in MI in May. But nationals could be fun. I like that its in Sept instead of Oct, so hopefully that will give a little more breathing room between that and Gateway.


----------



## Rudy4747

Lindsay you gotta share the oove and hit some abda shows. Realy hope to see ya at nats. Tell the matrix crew to come on up too.


----------



## bahamutt99

Rudy, I keep bugging them to do shows. But all the folks up to the challenge of watching the rest of their hoard jumped ship. Lol! Hard for them to get out these days. But I did tell them about it.


----------



## apbtmom76

Dave would love to see you, I am only about 20 minutes from CLaremore and WOOO HOOO for our club hosting Nats, why did they put it in Sept and not in Oct, like normal? No matter I am stoked 

Mah - you gotta make it 

And Lindsay you do too, to either show, we miss you down here lol


----------



## Rudy4747

They asked us to dk it and we told them two stipulations. One we request the judge andntwo we have it last week ofnsept instead of first in oct due to our buddies anniversary.


----------



## apbtmom76

Cool beans


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

*2013 ADBA National's Dewey OK*

DBA/ADBSI NATIONALS (OK)
Saturday, September 28, 2013
Location: Washington County Fairgrounds
205 E. Bulldogger Rd.
Dewey, OK74029

The 2013 ADBA/ADBSI Nationals will be hosted by the Green Country APBTC at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Dewey, OK.

One conformation show and one weight pull split over two days!

Saturday Events
All Puppy Classes (4 - 6 months thru 9 - 12 months)
Best Puppy Trophy awarded
Champion of Champion class
55 lbs and Under weight pull classes (No Ace class at Nationals)

Sunday Events
All Adult Classes (12 months thru 5 yrs & older)
Best of Opposite Sex, Best of Show Trophies awarded
55 lbs and Over weight pull classes (No Ace class at Nationals)

Conformation Judge: Frank "Chico" Perez
Weight Pull Judge: James Rogers

ADBA Safe Dog Program Level 1 
Pre Register for $20
Registration Day of show is $25
Testing will be available both days as time allows. Pre-register by emailing Lisa Berry [email protected]

For more detailed information contact Robert 918-440-3088, Rodger 918-266-1243 or Rudy 918-808-8558

We will be raffling off a treadmill with working harness! We are also pre selling National's tee shirts if you want a color other than black... black shirts will be available at the show. Also you can pre order a size over 2XXL if needed. PM me or Rudy4747 for more details.


----------



## Rudy4747

I will find the thread wher I posted the flier Megan thanks


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

Rudy4747 said:


> I will find the thread wher I posted the flier Megan thanks


Oh ok! I didn't see it near the top so wasn't sure if it was on here.


----------



## Rudy4747

your rihght I have been slacking it was some time ago.


----------



## Firehazard

my old stompin grounds...........


----------



## APASA

Wants to go! *Sparks an idea* I should Take KU she will be 2 days still a puppy!


----------



## Rudy4747

Megan can you post photo of the mill and dog box oh and dontnfor get we are sponsored by dogbloom!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

Here are some of our lovely raffle items!


----------



## Rudy4747

Awesome meg thanks takes me for ever to put phots here. May be later I put up the drawings.


----------



## Firehazard

I have a hammonds drawing  havent finished so I haven't shared... Gonna do all the legends  Your work was lookin good last I saw Rudy... Meg,, awesome equipment!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wanna see flex wreck that dog box lol.


----------



## Rudy4747

That dog box was given to me by a good freind. Made out an alluminun material alot like the matterial road signs are made from just a thickr gadge. supper light and sturdy. Will be up for raffle at the nationals show but he sales them as well let me know if you need one!


----------



## Rudy4747

Good luck man hope ya make it let me double check the tag on the box. Those mills are the smoothest fastes mills I have ever seen pretty quiet too.


----------



## Firehazard

He'll that'd be almost worth the drive to get in on the raffle.. :rofl:


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

mccoypitbulls said:


> What's the tag on one Rudy?
> 
> I like the mills also.carpet mills looks like.
> makes me wanna go.its near me n wifes anniversaries ..so I'm tryin like he ll


:rofl: See that would be like the best anniversary ever for me.


----------



## Rudy4747

McCoy MY buddy say he is down to one left he bought them from a guy closing down shop. Any how he said 200$ to if some one was to pick up. In NJ or $250 if he has to deliver it.


----------



## Rudy4747

Firehazard said:


> He'll that'd be almost worth the drive to get in on the raffle.. :rofl:


well worth it if you walk away with it if you go back home with a 850$ mill and a nice light solid dog box lol!


----------



## Firehazard

YEAH BUDDY!!!!!! got me faunchin at the bit!


----------



## Rudy4747

FH Just have the fam that is coming up buy some tickets I hold your winning till ya come get em lol


----------



## Firehazard

Hahahaha!! GREAT IDEA!! You could break it in


----------



## Firehazard

I ................................................


----------



## Rudy4747

I will be their, but be working the whole time.... ost of the time..


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> I will be their, but be working the whole time.... ost of the time..


thats what you get for orchestratin this shindig on bulldogger way


----------



## Rudy4747

haha some one got to do it lol! Hope we have a good turn out hope more so that folk enjoy it!


----------



## Firehazard

In that neck of the woods..  most certain.. EVeryone should thank you for a job well done, Hope to see ya there!!!


----------



## Rudy4747

I hope to see you man and we are building up a nice little crew of folks kind of aweird blend of folks but alright all in all.


----------



## Rudy4747

Going to be a blast have lined up (if they all show up) 9 vendors, The most I ever seen at a nats let alone any show since I been doing this. High hopes that it comes together smoothly and nicely.


----------



## Rudy4747

none of them folks from up their coming What about Phill C SOS combine? or Backroads blues?


----------



## Rudy4747

haha I wish I could come up to Iowa one of my buddies stay up their but not going to make I feel ya on the cash flow. Our work oreders have been short so my hour arent what I am used to. Good luck!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

It was great to meet yall. Megan - i think, right??
Rudy, was a pleasure. Your Daughter was cute as a button.
It was a great experience, even thought i am sore from all the crutchin now.. sure was a great time.
Been there done that, got the t shirt!!
Thanks for havin us, and great job on the job yall done!!
much obliged to ya.
McCoy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Someone should post a thread with some pics  I know Banshee's litter mate took first in his class. And her Uncle Barca took first in his as well!! Gr Ch Beef rocked the champion class too!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Well congradulations to you for your accomplishments. I did meet one of you Ladies also. She was so nice to punch a hole for me, and i got one of them super nice flashy colored collars as well. Thanks soooo much. 
I cant really post a pic of my lil sweetie in there, because id have to track down the fella that showed here for me. Sorry guys.....actually - i may be able to in a bit..i do have one that has some of the others that did not get pulled out that maybe i can crop. HuGe ClAsSeS AwEsOmE DoGs
Beef did a great job and is a marvel to look at.
It was awesome to be around the best of the best. Heck with all the rest!!


----------



## Firehazard

Ahh.. Dewey Oklahoma.... I know every square inch. Wish I coulda gone; had enough room on the CC but then some family emergency would happen and I'd not have it. :/ 

Glad all ya'll had a great show, and Rudy.. I ain't forgot aboutcha, I gotta care package I'm getting together to send ya...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

mccoypitbulls said:


> Well congradulations to you for your accomplishments. I did meet one of you Ladies also. She was so nice to punch a hole for me, and i got one of them super nice flashy colored collars as well. Thanks soooo much.
> I cant really post a pic of my lil sweetie in there, because id have to track down the fella that showed here for me. Sorry guys.....actually - i may be able to in a bit..i do have one that has some of the others that did not get pulled out that maybe i can crop. HuGe ClAsSeS AwEsOmE DoGs
> Beef did a great job and is a marvel to look at.
> It was awesome to be around the best of the best. Heck with all the rest!!


That must have been Lisa! Did u buy a collar or just get one fixed? She's Banshee's breeder. I didn't make it out to the show... too far from CA...


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> That must have been Lisa! Did u buy a collar or just get one fixed? She's Banshee's breeder. I didn't make it out to the show... too far from CA...


With me, you and Agent K, we will be ready to load up and team up to travel further soon! Us 3 have already made so good trips.  We need to head down to Lisas!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> With me, you and Agent K, we will be ready to load up and team up to travel further soon! Us 3 have already made so good trips.  We need to head down to Lisas!


I agree! We totally do need to get out there!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Yeah, all of us that couldn't attend would love to see photos! I've seen some on Rudy's and Megan's face book pages, and even a video or two.. but that doesn't do the show justice lol.


----------



## Rudy4747

I had a blast was far to busy to chat with folks. But I have some 300 photo I will post on FRi.


----------



## ames

Rudy4747 said:


> I had a blast was far to busy to chat with folks. But I have some 300 photo I will post on FRi.


Yay!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rudy4747

If any one wants to rip some photos from my face book page to get a pic thread started please do! There is an album for 2013 nationals their.


----------

